# This is an interesting article.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Found this article very interesting and thought I'd share it with you guys. It doesn't surprise me really and cars are become much more tech minded. What ever to cars that were so simple to operate lol.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...sh-up-repair-costs-and-car-insurance-premiums


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They reprint the same story every year. 

There is obviously some truth in technology costs, but the costs of many repairs is way over the top.


----------

